# Direct Download erstellen, wie?



## wolfcreek2012 (28. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne, für schnelle und unkomplizierte Downloads einen direkten Downloadlink erstellen.
Jetzt ist die frage wie ich das anstelle, ich habe schon in einigen anderen Foren darüber gelesen aber bin auf keine vernünftige Antwort gekommen, daher wollte ich mal
wissen ob ihr eine Lösung dafür habt.

Konkrete Beschreibeung meines Vorhabens: Einen Downloadlink erstellen (z.B. http://www.****.de/download/****) und wenn man auf diesen Link "klickt", dieser sofort (ohne Captcha etc.) bzw. die Dateien, gedownloaded wird/werden.

PS: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Benutzer des Links die Dateien von meinem PC herunterladen in einer Art PublicServer oder so, aber wie genau und was ich dafür brauche ....?? 

Gruß Simo


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2013)

Wenns wie in deinem Beispiel sein soll - dann musst du einen Webserver aufsetzen.  Den brauchst du.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (28. März 2013)

Ok dann den alten Weg, danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich sage bescheid wenn ich es hinbekommen habe.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2013)

Ist ne komplexe Sache ... das kann man nicht in ein paar Zeilen abtun.
Mit Google bist du besser bedient  - Anleitungen gibt es wohl.
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist ein FTP-Server einfacher.
Dazu brauchst du noch eine Webadresse z.B. per Dyndns DynDNS: So ist der Rechner von außen erreichbar - das ist es praktisch schon.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (28. März 2013)

Ja, natürlich mir reicht auch ein FTP-server, den hab ich soeben auch erstellt. 
Im LAN funktioniert alles soweit schonmal, jetzt muss ich nur noch die PUBLIC Sachen klären mit den Ports und den Usern, aber ich muss jetzt leider los.
Ich kann dann ja mal einen Probelink hier rein stellen und mal gucken ob du was speichern kannst (downloaden musst du ja nicht) 

Aber danke für die schnelle Idee, Nachteil ist ich kann nur darauf zugreifen wenn der PC an ist bzw. der Server bei mir läuft und auf free ftp hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust *und für einen gemieteten lohnt sich das auch nicht 




# 17:13 Mar. 28th, 2013

da ich doch noch ein wenig eit hatte wollt ich mal schnnel gucken ob es mit den Ports etc. auch im public klappt, jedoch kommt dann eine fehlermeldung, diese besagt, dass  eine zeitüberschreitung gab. Ich benutze no-ip als DynDNS host um nicht immer meine ip nachzuforsten, er löst die auch normal auf in der konole (filezilla) aber er verbindet nicht und bei localhost klappt es jetzt stell ich mir die frage ...WIESO?  Port ist offen (hab auch schon mehrere ausprobiert, aber immer wieder das gleiche problem. 
da meine server kenntnisse nicht so wirklich ausgeprägt sind ...  bitte ich nochmal um aufklärung


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2013)

Ich bin auch kein Netzexperte - aber für den Hausgebrauch hats bis jetzt immer gereicht. 
Auch früher vor Äonen in P2P ala emule/torrent hats geklappt -  Portnummern ausgewählt, in der erweiterten Win-Firewall das Programm und die Ports freigegeben, im Router (weil keine Standardports) die Ports freigemacht - und ab die Post.
Router und FW sind immer die Hauptverdächtigen - normal gehst du ja nur raus - jetzt soll aber jemand von außen rein.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (29. März 2013)

Ich bin sehr verwundert, da bei meinen anderen servern wie der frühere TS server oder andere Spiele Server etc liefen super 
ich check nochmal alles durch und versuche nochmal ein paar andere möglichkeiten aus, ich melde mich beim nächsten resultat wieder


----------



## Laudian (29. März 2013)

Bei den meisten Providern kannst du nicht auf deine eigene IP connecten. Ist also ganz normal dass es nicht klappt


----------



## OctoCore (29. März 2013)

Jau.
Dann ist ein Smartphone/Tablet/Notebook mit Mobilzugang ganz nützlich, wenn man sonst keine autarke Zweitleitung hat.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (30. März 2013)

Hm stimmt dafür gibt's heutzutage auch schon FTP server (und mehr) das wäre natürlich auch ne Idee 

Zurück zu meinem Vorhaben...also irgendetwas klappt da noch nicht ganz 


```
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:    220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.41 beta
Antwort:    220 Welcome on the FTP Server from wolfcreek.
Befehl:    USER enemy
Antwort:    331 Password required for enemy
Befehl:    PASS ******
Antwort:    230 Logged on
Befehl:    SYST
Antwort:    215 UNIX emulated by FileZilla
Befehl:    FEAT
Antwort:    211-Features:
Antwort:     MDTM
Antwort:     REST STREAM
Antwort:     SIZE
Antwort:     MLST type*;size*;modify*;
Antwort:     MLSD
Antwort:     UTF8
Antwort:     CLNT
Antwort:     MFMT
Antwort:    211 End
Status:    Verbunden
Status:    Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:    PWD
Antwort:    257 "/" is current directory.
Befehl:    TYPE I
Antwort:    200 Type set to I
Befehl:    PASV
Antwort:    227 Entering Passive Mode (188,108,245,219,214,219)
Befehl:    MLSD
Antwort:    425 Can't open data connection.
Fehler:    Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden
```


#update 16:17

Es funktioniert jetzt  nach langem suchen des Fehlers, habe ich bemerkt, dass ich in meiner Eile der Programmfreigabe etc. in der Windowsfirewall den Fehler gemacht habe, dass zwar das Filezilla server interface alles darf (sozusagen) aber ich hab den eigentlichen Server vergessen  
Jetzt funktioniert alles wunderbar 

Gruß Simo


----------



## OctoCore (30. März 2013)

lol... klassischer Fehler. 
Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem Server.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (31. März 2013)

Ja.... 

Danke werde ich wohl haben .


----------

